# Issues With 2014 Graco 395



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Been running sprayers for near on forty years now and never had something like this occur.

Started spraying BIN Synthetic Shellac Primer on a whole interior job today. Using my 395 for about 20 minutes and all is well, suddenly it starts to lose pressure with no activity out of the pump. I upped the pressure adjusting valve - nothing. In fact, the valve knob just spins freely back and forth with no resistance on it at all. Thought maybe I'd tripped a circuit breaker - but no. Turn the machine off and wait half a minute and then turn it on, purge it, and it starts to run again. Start spraying and suddenly it almost acts like someone has suddenly turned the pressure way up and paint is coming out almost 50% more than it was set for - in fact the trigger on the gun locks up, won't release, and it just keeps spraying full force on it's own. Suddenly, it eases off, sprays normally for ten or so seconds and then starts losing pressure to the point that it is not working at all again - no charging taking place, no hum from the motor, nothing, dead, finito. Needless to say, being at the start of a whole house spray job and having this occur put a damper on my day.

The guys at SW where I bought it are stumped and can't get it to replicate the behavior - which doesn't surprise me since it seems to be an issue that occurs after it has warmed up a bit and has been pushing some product instead of just water like they are doing. When I told them I was going to post here about it they did say to be sure and mention the year this sprayer was built since apparently they made some changes in them at that time (2014), and then had to correct said changes. Now waiting for the Graco rep to call.

Thoughts?

(Perhaps the sprayer is possessed? The lady who last lived in the house died there and this is the first activity in it since her passing. Maybe she's pissed that someone is messing around in her old home. :vs_shocked


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Sucks to start a job off that way. I hope graco makes it right for you.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

That's nutty. Hopefully SprayRepairGuy will chime in. If the problem is anything other than the haunting of a HO who's passed on, he'll surely know.

Side note, PM or call me if you need one. Willing to meet you halfway in Wilsonville or Woodburn if needed. Currently using my Airlessco, and I have about 5 others in desperate need of new packings, but I'd be happy to lend you either of my 440's, old 395's, or if you want something bigger, my Speedflo 5500 with both gas & electric motors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> That's nutty. Hopefully SprayRepairGuy will chime in. If the problem is anything other than the haunting of a HO who's passed on, he'll surely know.
> 
> Side note, PM or call me if you need one. Willing to meet you halfway in Wilsonville or Woodburn if needed. Currently using my Airlessco, and I have about 5 others in desperate need of new packings, but I'd be happy to lend you either of my 440's, old 395's, or if you want something bigger, my Speedflo 5500 with both gas & electric motors.


Thanks very much for the offer Troy - that is extremely generous of you. For now I have a temp from my Miller store, no charge. Unfortunately, when I got it on the job today it blew a gasket just below the pump. Paint was going everywhere. Took it in and they repaired it while I waited. They are letting me use it for the remainder of the job and even comped me three gallons of the primer to make upvfor whatvwas lost from the machine that was lost when getting it repaired snd for my down time (try getting that kind of service online). Meanwhile, Graco/SW is sending mine up to Portland for an emergency repair. They hope to get it back here Friday. I have doubts.

If this round of repairs fails to fix it, going to request a replacement since this isn't the first issue I've had with it. In fact, it has never worked properly since I bought it new. Me thinks I have a lemon.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

RH said:


> Thanks very much for the offer Troy - that is extremely generous of you. For now I have a temp from my Miller store, no charge. Unfortunately, when I got it on the job today it blew a gasket just below the pump. Paint was going everywhere. Took it in and they repaired it while I waited. They are letting me use it for the remainder of the job and even comped me three gallons of the primer to make upvfor whatvwas lost from the machine that was lost when getting it repaired snd for my down time (try getting that kind of service online). Meanwhile, Graco/SW is sending mine up to Portland for an emergency repair. They hope to get it back here Friday. I have doubts.
> 
> If this round of repairs fails to fix it, going to request a replacement since this isn't the first issue I've had with it. In fact, it has never worked properly since I bought it new. Me thinks I have a lemon.


I'm assuming they'd be taking it to Portland Compressor then? If so, I'd definitely agree with you about the slim chance of you getting by Friday. Great guys with lotsa knowledge, but turn-around can often be less than ideal. Maybe with the, "emergency repair" status, they'll expedite. Good luck. Offer still stands if you ever need one though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm assuming they'd be taking it to Portland Compressor then? If so, I'd definitely agree with you about the slim chance of you getting by Friday. Great guys with lotsa knowledge, but turn-around can often be less than ideal. Maybe with the, "emergency repair" status, they'll expedite. Good luck. Offer still stands if you ever need one though.


Yeah, I'm not too hopeful about the superfast turn around. Think that was just thrown out to mollify me since I was in a pretty pissed off mood today. But we'll see.

Once again thanks for your offer - will keep that as my "Plan B". But hopefilly I can get through this current job and the next one using Miller's loaner rig.

Was hoping someone out there might have some ideas about what is going on with my rig. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It may be the control board ie, potentiometer, pressure transducer.. Best thing to do is finish the job with the loaner and get your rig fixed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It may be the control board ie, potentiometer, pressure transducer.. Best thing to do is finish the job with the loaner and get your rig fixed.


Good call. That's what the Graco rep thinks it may be.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RH said:


> Good call. That's what the Graco rep thinks it may be.


Yet another reason why I'll stay away from machines with those electronics.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Update. Had my sprayer taken up to Portland by the Graco rep. It was worked on and a few things were found to be wrong. It was "fixed", returned, and it worked fine for the next few jobs. Went to spray a front door today and once again it started to act up and not function properly. So, the local SW (where I purchased it) manager went to bat for me with the Graco rep and ...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully your new, new sprayer doesn't have the same issues


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Hopefully your new, new sprayer doesn't have the same issues


Have always run Gracos and never had an issue outside of normal wear and tear and maintenance. But this one has been a bitch from day one. Jan's always said it must have been the last one out the door on a Friday - before a three day weekend.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RH said:


> Have always run Gracos and never had an issue outside of normal wear and tear and maintenance. But this one has been a bitch from day one. Jan's always said it must have been the last one out the door on a Friday - before a three day weekend.


Agreed


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

You should've bought a Pro-Shot II Dan.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice RH. They took care of you. Our Titan 700 did some thing like that. Ours is a bit older and no circuit boards. Ours was because it was pretty clogged up. Guns kept spraying after letting of the handle was because of crap built up, rebuilt and bought new guns, sprayer was cleaned real good. No problems for 3 years so far.

The only time we lent a sprayer to some.one and they didn't clean it good enough. We don't always use our sprayers so they do sit for a while, not cleaned good can be a PIA.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I had a 390 about 2 years ago that did the same exact thing. Turn it upside to give her the Ole smacking with a hammer, and when you fired it back up It kicked like a pissed off two year old child. Was like firing a gun for a few minutes, the kickback was crazy when you pulled the trigger after spanking that machine. But, 3 gallons of scalding hot purge water later and life would be back to normal for about 60 gallons or so.

Unfortunately, it was stolen before I could ever figure it out. I always just figured when it hit it, I was jarring the electronic stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

rent a painter said:


> you should've bought a pro-shot ii dan.


lmao...


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I do remember back when you were deciding on which pump to get and I stood up for the 395. I have a 395 I bought new in 03 or 04 that has been used for spray backroll on drywall, int. trim packages, exterior siding , metal roofs primed with XIM ,etc., the only issues with mine are those damn packing don't last forever. Knock wood.

Glad it worked out for you. Just curious why you had to prime an interior with BIN ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

paintball head said:


> I do remember back when you were deciding on which pump to get and I stood up for the 395. I have a 395 I bought new in 03 or 04 that has been used for spray backroll on drywall, int. trim packages, exterior siding , metal roofs primed with XIM ,etc., the only issues with mine are those damn packing don't last forever. Knock wood.
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. Just curious why you had to prime an interior with BIN ?


The place had had a wheelchair bound chain smoker in it for twenty years. The previously white walls and ceilings were a disgusting cross between brown and yellow.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

RH said:


> The place had had a wheelchair bound chain smoker in it for twenty years. The previously white walls and ceilings were a disgusting cross between brown and yellow.


Did they try and get you to wash instead of prime ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

paintball head said:


> Did they try and get you to wash instead of prime ?


The owners of the rental did the "washing". It was pretty much a waste of time IMO.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

RH said:


> Have always run Gracos and never had an issue outside of normal wear and tear and maintenance. But this one has been a bitch from day one. Jan's always said it must have been the last one out the door on a Friday - before a three day weekend.


 Hopefully an isolated case...I have one that has been sitting in the box for 18 mths now . Bought it for a certain project and did not need it .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> Hopefully an isolated case...I have one that has been sitting in the box for 18 mths now . Bought it for a certain project and did not need it .


Finished up the job with the new one and it worked great. The first one never really did. I'm sure yours will be fine -* if* you ever use it.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

PRC said:


> Sucks to start a job off that way. I hope graco makes it right for you.


Sucks utterly S.U.C.K.S.


----------

